# Night of Hell



## braxtynh (May 20, 2010)

Josh and I decide to go to Greensboro, NC downtown to chill, we walk around for 3 hours and finally we are standing next to a shit ton of cops and I'm open carrying my 9mm Makarov. So an officer walks up to me and takes it off my waste and hands it to another officer so she could run it and make sure everything is legal and to run my license. Everything checks out fine and she hands the gun to me unloaded (and she hands it to me with the safety off? you can tell she's had some training haha) and they tell us to leave because there were so many people coming out of the clubs and shit, and everyone was drunk and could cause a scene and blah blah blah. So we decide to go back to Randleman, NC to go to the waffle house, we sit down and start eating and about 30 minutes later six police cars pull up in the parking lot (I'm still open carrying my 9mm Makarov). An officer pulls me outside and takes my handgun off my side and unloads it and gives me this huge lecture about open carrying and how it scares everyone. so he hands it back to me and makes me put it in my car. Turns out some biker guy in the diner called the cops because he said he was "scared for his life." (I didn't even look at they guy nor did i say a word to him, i was minding my own business talking to Josh) and after everything was done he comes outside talking shit about me carrying a gun and saying i was a pussy, and said if the cops didn't come he was going to take the gun from me himself, but yet he called the cops saying he was "scared for his life." Man what an awesome night we had. Oh and josh ended up getting molested by an officer while getting searched 0.o and take in mind open carrying is completely LEGAL in NC! other than parks, schools, government building, etc.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

while open carry may be "Legal", I think it is wise not to. You're just asking for trouble...by law enforcement and brave idiots who will try and challenge you on some level. Either way, you will be the one paying the price in the end. When someone open carries it even bothers me... because I have know idea who they are, their background, if they've had a bad day...or if they're looking to kill a bunch of people at one time...I just have no idea unless their a LEO. Personally, concealing it will always be better...for everyone.

Get your CCW and conceal it, otherwise accept the hassle.


----------



## braxtynh (May 20, 2010)

regardless if you are open carrying or if you have it concealed, if you plan on killing a bunch of people, then your going to kill somebody. if you open carry it atleast they know you have it


----------



## mikej997 (Jan 26, 2008)

I agree with JS. CCW is the way to go. I have open carried and got to visit with the local PD about it. I am in Colorado and open carry is legal here as well. Still, when you are out and about, someone is gonna get nervous and call it in. Sad thing is that it is due to their ignorance of the law and you are the one getting harrassed over it. I have my CCW and go concealed to avoid the hassle. I did find that even though it was legal, if they could see it, business owners often asked me to leave. Obviously with CCW that isn't an issue if it isn't posted.


----------



## braxtynh (May 20, 2010)

Thanks guys, I do plan getting my CCW anyways I was just open carrying in the meantime


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

I agree, CCW is the way to go. :smt023


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

Another thing to consider is what if you are open carrying and some dirtbag see's your piece, and siezes the opportunity to take your piece and end it all for himself, or worse take it and use it on everyone around him. It's an ugly thought, but you never know what the person next to you is thinking or is capable of doing.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Out in the wild wild west we always worried about the people hiding things not the ones following the legal method of carry which for most of my life has been open carry. In recent years Concealed Carry has become legal and we now, if licensed, carry either way we choose. I have open carried off and on since 1961 and have yet to have an Arizona LEO question me about it, although I have had contact with them from time to time while carrying. I was not doing anything illegal at the time so the gun was not an issue. July 29 of this year we in Arizona will be able to legally carry openly or concealed without anyone's permission as long as we are not involved in criminal activity. I intend to continue carrying openly from time to time if for no other reason to remind people it is my "RIGHT" to do so. I don't expect to have any more trouble in doing so going forward than in the past. There have been zero problems associated with my gun carry in the past.


----------

